# IP-Payment (T-Pay) jetzt auch in Deutschland!



## Antidialer (20 Dezember 2005)

So wie es aussieht, ist IP Payment jetzt auch in Deutschland verfügbar (T-Pay). Auf den ersten Blick scheint es relativ sicher zu sein, der Dienst ist per Default nicht freigeschaltet, eine Anmeldung erfordert die Eingabe der kompletten Persönlichen Daten und der T-Com Kundennummer. Versehentliche Anmeldungen oder Anmeldungen durch WLAN Hacker dürften damit nicht möglich sein. 

Hat man allerdings einen T-Online Account, sieht die Sache komplett anders aus. Über das T-Online Kundencenter ist eine Anmeldung mit 2 Klicks ohne weitere Eingabe von Daten oder Kennwörtern möglich. Zugang zum Kundencenter erhält man von jedem PC aus durch Eingabe seiner E Mail Adresse und seines Passwortes. 

Ein Problem ist hier WLAN. Viele WLAN Netze sind offen wie ein Scheunentor (die meisten Geräte werden ja ohne aktivierte Sicherheitssysteme ausgeliefert, damit die User schnell online gehen können), und selbst wenn man sich die Mühe macht, das System sicher einzurichten, so ist die derzeitige Verschlüsslung auch nicht wirklich sicher. Einigermaßen gewiefte Hacker knacken die Verschlüsslung innerhalb von Minuten. Fängt man zusätzlich die Informationen ab, ließe sich theoretisch daraus die E-Mail Adresse und das Passwort extrahieren. Zwar wird das Kundencenter wohl eher selten aufgerufen, aber auch bei jedem Zugriff auf die E Mails bei diesem Provider werden E Mail und Passwort übertragen. 

Es gehört zwar schon einiges an krimineller Energie dazu, in ein WLAN Netz einzudringen, das Hauptproblem sind aber vor allem die offenen WLANs. Da ist ein Abfangen der Passworte ohne Probleme möglich. Und ist das System erst einmal freigeschaltet (mit voller Absicht durch den Nutzer) kann dann jeder, der auf das Netzwerk Zugriff hat, lustig einkaufen. Alle Betreiber von offenen WLANs, die das Zahlungssystem nutzen möchten und freigeschaltet haben, sind damit hochgradig gefährdet. Und offene WLANs gibt es leider erstaunlich viele.

Das nächste, was Sorgen macht, das man offenbar aus der Handypay Pleite nichts gelernt hat. Wie man diversen Postings im Dialerdrückerforum entnehmen kann, ist eine der prominenten Dialerfirmen schon dabei, das System für die eigene Kundschaft freizuschalten. Einige Drücker freuen sich schon wie die Schneekönige. 

Na ja, ich werde morgen mal bei T-Online anrufen und nachfragen, wie ich dafür sorgen kann, das ich dieses System unter keinen Umständen benutzen kann.


----------



## IT-Schrauber (20 Dezember 2005)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> So wie es aussieht, ist IP Payment jetzt auch in Deutschland verfügbar (T-Pay). [...] Na ja, ich werde morgen mal bei T-Online anrufen und nachfragen, wie ich dafür sorgen kann, das ich dieses System unter keinen Umständen benutzen kann.



Da bin ich ja mal sehr gespannt. Bisher glänzte T-irgendwas da ja eher mit Ignoranz. Bitte halte uns auf dem Laufenden


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Dezember 2005)

IT-Schrauber schrieb:
			
		

> So wie es aussieht, ist IP Payment jetzt auch in Deutschland verfügbar (T-Pay).


T-Pay gibt es schon länger, die Frage ist, wie es "vereinfacht" wird und ob es trotz der "Vereinfachung" 
wirksam gesperrt werden kann und ob  es wieder ähnlichen   Mißbrauch zuläßt.
Das Freudengeheul läßt darauf schließen, dass man in den einschlägigen Kreisen davon ausgeht. 

Warum die T-Com sich nach den mittlerweile jahrelangen einschlägigen Erfahrungen 
aufs Neue in ein solches Abenteuer locken läßt, ist kaum nachzuvollziehen. Der schnelle  Euro muß anscheinend eine 
magische Anziehungskraft besitzen, die alle  Bedenken   in Richtung verbraucher/mißbrauchssicherer Bezahlmethoden 
hinwegspült.
Bedenken , dass die Begriffe T-Pay/IP-Payment ähnlich negative Assoziationen wie 
Dialer oder Handypayment  bekommen könnten, scheint man nicht zu haben  oder verdrängt sie.


----------



## sascha (21 Dezember 2005)

Ich bin mir fast sicher, man wird wieder den Fehler machen, das System abofähig zu machen. Und natürlich werden alle "Partner" drauf abfliegen und für ihre Null-Inhalte gleich mehrfach und wiederholt abkassieren wollen. Wollen wir schon Wetten eingehen, wie lange das gut geht, oder warten wir noch ein bisschen?


----------



## dvill (21 Dezember 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin mir fast sicher, man wird wieder den Fehler machen, das System abofähig zu machen.


Am 3.10.04 hatte ich mich bei der Entwicklung des Modemdialers schwer verschätzt. Ich dachte noch, bei der nächsten Drückerprämierung würden noch Kugelschreiber als Preise vergeben. Da war ich zu "optimistisch", es gab wohl keinen Prämienwettbewerb mehr.

Beim Handydialer hatte ich weniger als 6 Monate geschätzt. Waren es dann auch, etwa 6 Wochen, mit Rückzahlung an die Geschädigten. Ein echtes Kurzzahlungsmittel.

Bei einem potentiellen DSL-Dialer mit einem Abrechnungsanbieter würde der Spuk sicherlich nicht länger als 6 Wochen andauern.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Wembley (22 Dezember 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Das Freudengeheul läßt darauf schließen, dass man in den einschlägigen Kreisen davon ausgeht.



Inwieweit lässt es sich schon abschätzen, dass diese Freudentänze einen durchaus realistischen Hintergrund haben oder nur der "sehnliche Wunsch" Vater des virtuellen Veitstanzes ist? Anderswo war es ja auch nicht der Überdrüber-Renner.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Antidialer (23 Dezember 2005)

Ich denke mal, das ganze hängt davon ab, ob die T-Com ihr Zahlungssystem sofort oder erst später vor die Wand fahren will. Die bekannten Dialerfirmen sind offenbar noch dabei, die genauen Details mit der T-Com abzuklären. Scheinbar geht es da um Dinge wie individuelle Designs (also wie versteckt man die Preisangabe am besten).

Wichtige Fragen sind auch, gibt es eine Preisobergrenze und vor allem, legt man das System Abofähig aus? Wenn ja, dann gebe ich dem System max 6 Wochen, länger werden die bekannten Dialergrößen nicht brauchen, um auch dieses System zu ruinieren. Hat ja schon beim Handypay prima geklappt!

Egal wie es am Ende läuft, da die Telekom nichts gelernt hat und offenbar weiter fröhlich mit den selben Dialerfirmen, die schon das Handypay in den Abgrund geführt haben, zusammenarbeitet, ist mein Vertrauen in dieses neue System schon beim Start gleich 0. 

Wärend man sich gegen Dialer und Handypay ja wenigstens noch (einigermaßen) schützen konnte, sieht es hier jetzt anders aus. Das einzig Positive ist, das das System per Default nicht freigeschaltet ist. 

Die Telekom lobt das System natürlich in den höchsten Tönen, auf die Gefahren (zb durch nicht gesichertes WLAN) geht man selbstverständlich nicht ein. Hier trifft es mal wieder die, die keine großen PC Kentnisse haben und aus Unwissenheit mit offenen WLAN Systemen unterwegs sind. 

Bisher habe ich bei der Telekom auch noch keinen Ansprechpartner gefunden, der mir sagen konnte, ob ich meinen Anschluss für diesen Unsinn komplett sperren kann.


----------

